# Sink cab wiring choices: power for disposal and DW



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

You don't know what the owners will choose for a sink disposal grinder, or the dishwasher. It's new construction, and you need to wire for both.

Choice A: Single circuit, one receptacle, 20A.

Choice B: Two 120V circuits from one 2-pole breaker, 20A, 12-3 wire to split receptacle, shared neutral.

Either way, the whips for both devices will be outfitted with plug ends at installation time, if they don't come that way out-of-box.

Or, have it your way, and please describe! Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Choice C: One circuit, half-hot recep under the sink, hot to the DW.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Under those circumstances, I always pull two circuits. NEC 110.3* might come into play later on anyway, since many dishwasher manufacturers specify an individual branch circuit in their installation instructions. 

Here is what the installation instructions from my own GE dishwasher say: 

Electrical Requirements:
This appliance must be supplied with 120V, 60Hz, and connected to an individual, properly grounded branch circuit, protected by a 15 or 20 ampere circuit breaker or time delay fuse.*


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Half-hot to me means half-switched, but my pref is for a counter- or sink-mounted air-switch, in which case hot-hot is done.

Hands tend to be wet, soapy, or sticky from orange-peels or something else, when wanting to turn on that grinder. 

Don't know why, but the 2-pole 12-3 shared neutral seems to be preferred by the guys around here. When I look at the power specs for most grinders and most DWs, I cannot figure out the need. Seems as if a single circuit would do for both.

My preferred airswitch is from Insinkerator, but there are plenty of clones available. Pic shown here shows the duplex recep type. All we've used is the single.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

same as 480


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I usually run 2 separate circuits, one for the dishwasher and the second is switched power for the disposal unless the unit has built in switch already. I keep all circuits in the kitchen separate, just personal preference.


----------

